# It's Offical The Princess Quits



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kennedys Urge Caroline To Take Senate Seat*

*Family Promises To Campaign For Her*

*WASHINGTON -- *Caroline Kennedy - daughter of a slain president, niece of senators, and zealous guardian of her own privacy - is interested in the Senate seat once held by her uncle, her cousin says.

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. said he and the rest of the powerful Kennedy clan are urging Caroline to seek the New York governor's appointment to the Senate seat now held by Hillary Rodham Clinton - and added she is ready and seriously considering it.

"I know she's interested," Robert Kennedy, who himself was prominently mentioned for the seat, told The Associated Press in a telephone interview Friday. "She spent a lot of her life balancing public service with obligations to her family. Now her children are grown, and she is ready to move onto a bigger stage." 

*Once Clinton, in line to become secretary of state, is confirmed to President-elect Barack Obama's Cabinet, New York Gov. David Paterson will appoint someone to fill the seat for two years. *

*The Kennedy family's connections and history cannot force Paterson to choose Caroline, but the family's strong support could increase pressure on him to pick her over lesser-known contenders. For Caroline Kennedy, seeking the Senate seat would be a significant departure from the life she has lived until now, protecting her family's privacy - and her own. *

*Robert Kennedy said his extended family would come out en masse for her if she does get the appointment and has to run for election in 2010. *

*"If she runs, you will see more Kennedys than you have ever seen in your life," he said. *

*An environmental lawyer who took himself out of consideration for the Senate seat earlier this week, Robert Kennedy said he is one of "many, many people" urging her to seek it, partly because of her lifelong advocacy on education issues. *

*"She's probably one of the leading advocates in the nation on public education," he said. "She feels a lot of the issues she's worked on are in danger of being shunted aside because of the economic crisis." *

*Democrats said Caroline Kennedy and Paterson have already spoken about the Senate seat, and she is interested. *

*After two New York Democrats said Kennedy and Paterson were expected to meet privately to discuss the matter Saturday, the governor's spokesman said they do not have a meeting planned. *

*Kennedy is the daughter of President John F. Kennedy and a niece of brothers Edward and Robert. Robert Kennedy held the New York seat from 1965 until his assassination in 1968. Edward Kennedy has been a senator from Massachusetts since 1963 and still uses the old Senate desk that Caroline's father used as a senator from Massachusetts before he won the presidency in 1960. *

*As a prominent member of the Kennedy clan, Caroline Kennedy Schlossberg is the kind of high-profile, historic figure who could overshadow many other New York politicians hoping to be Paterson's choice. *

*The governor has said he is in no rush to make a decision, and Clinton is not giving up the seat before she is confirmed to the Cabinet post. *

*"The governor has not yet reached out to any potential candidates," said Paterson's spokesman, Errol Cockfield. "He has been approached by several candidates. Any discussions related to that selection are private, and the governor will not comment about speculation before a decision is made." *

*Whoever Paterson appoints would serve for two years and then have to run in a special election in 2010, along with Paterson and New York's senior senator, Charles Schumer. The candidate would then have to run again in 2012. *

*Caroline Kennedy made a splash - and a turning point - in the presidential campaign in early 2008 by declaring her support for Obama in an opinion piece she wrote for The New York Times. She said he had the potential to be as inspirational to Americans as her father was in the 1960s. *

*She also spoke at the Democratic National Convention. She then hit the campaign trail with Obama and worked on his vice-presidential search that settled on Joe Biden. *

*Although she's easily the most famous contender for Clinton's Senate seat, there are plenty of others. *

*New York Attorney General Andrew Cuomo is widely known in the state. Paterson could also pick Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown or Tom Suozzi, a Long Island elected official. There are also a number of House members in the running, including Reps. Carolyn Maloney, Kirsten Gillibrand, Steve Israel, Brian Higgins, Nydia Velazquez and Jerrold Nadler.*

*http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/18221555/detail.html*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reporters Jump All Over Mostly Silent Princess Of Camelot; Mayor Of Syracuse Doesn't Offer Endorsement*

*Who Should Get Senate Gig? Siena Poll: Cuomo 26, Kennedy 23*

New York(CBS) Caroline Kennedy took a page from Hillary Clinton's playbook and began an upstate listening tour On Wednesday.

The road trip included stops in Syracuse, Rochester and Buffalo to help convince Gov. David Paterson and voters she's the one to replace Clinton in the U.S. Senate.

But it was a tough crowd.

The black SUV pulled up to Syracuse city hall Wednesday morning. It was stop one on Kennedy's upstate tour.

















*SEE ALSO: Caroline, Al Sharpton Have Harlem Lunch Date*

But after meeting with Mayor Matt Driscoll, she ran into a buzz saw -- angry reporters who wanted her to do more talking and less listening.

"But you've never held public office so what experience [do you have]?" one reporter asked.

Actually, she did speak briefly in Syracuse.

"I wanted to come upstate and meet with Mayor Driscoll and others to tell them about my experience and also learn more about how Washington can help these communities," Kennedy said.

Her quick remarks fell flat. Reporters seemed to feel brushed off and they pursued her out.

"You're not going to answer questions at all?" one asked.

"Where you headed next?" another demanded.

To the car.

Afterward, CBS 2 HD spoke with Mayor Driscoll by phone. He said that although Kennedy was gracious, he wasn't willing to back her candidacy &#8230; right now.

"I think it's premature for me to say that," Driscoll said. "I think there's a lot of great candidates out there.

"But at the end of the day I think it's important to have someone who represents you, knows New York State and really has an intimate knowledge of the state and upstate."

Stop two was in Rochester.

Clearly someone must have told her after she left Syracuse that it probably wasn't a good idea to dis reporters completely. In Rochester she opened up a whole lot more.

"What makes you think you can represent upstate?" she was asked.

"Well as I, first of all this was a great visit and I've already learned a lot and I want to come back," Kennedy said.

The question came again: What have you learned?

"It's a process so I just hope everybody understands this is not a campaign, but I have lived a life committed to public service, wrote a book on the constitution, the importance of independent participation, raised my family committed to education in New York City," Kennedy said.

A new poll by the Siena Research Institute shows New Yorkers divided about who Gov. Paterson should pick: 26 percent say it should be Andrew Cuomo, while 23 percent say it should be Kennedy.

Former NYC Mayor Ed Koch told CBS 2 HD he was won over after she called him and asked to talk about the office.

"When you look at her, and you know what the Kennedy's are capable of and you know the family she comes from &#8230; think of the DNA," Koch said.

Right now, Kennedy only has to convince one man, the governor, to appoint her. She doesn't have to face voters until November 2010.

Meanwhile, Kennedy will probalby have an easier time winning the nomination now that Clinton has ordered her supporters to stop attacking her.

*MORE:*








*Caroline, Rev. Al Meet For Lunch At Harlem Landmark*

*







* *Talk Back: Is Caroline Kennedy Ready?*

http://wcbstv.com/local/caroline.kennedy.us.2.889765.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

Her sense of entitlement just kills me. Then again, she saw how easy it was for her pal, Barack, to entitle himeself into the Presidency, so why should we be surprised by her?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*



> "When you look at her, and you know what the Kennedy's are capable of and you know the family she comes from &#8230; think of the DNA," Koch said.


O you mean killing someone drunk driving ...or killing someone with a golf club ...which dna is he referring to..


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

Isn't her last name really Schlossberg?

I wonder why she's stopped using it all of a sudden?


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

If a guy with the last name of McDonald can't walk in off the street and become the GM of a fast food place how can she waltz into the US Senate simply because of her name? I guess Mickey D's has tougher hiring standards than the US Senate.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

Appoint her or let her run: the lemmings will elect her anyway. Al Franken is cheating his way into a senate seat even as we speak. The "people" don't care. It's the new version of "American Idol": Americans' Idle.

See you in the next iteration of the Republic...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

*FUGLY PIC*








*

**Lack of donations to city, state Dems may hurt Caroline's bid for Senate...**

**...says 9/11, Obama led her to public service*


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

Can we ban all of the Kennedys, Clintons and Bush families from public office?

Am I asking to much?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*

*Her sense of entitlement is utterly disgusting. From pampered millionairess to US Senator in the wave of a wand makes the US political system look more like the House Of Lords than it's actually become. *

*In Delaware, they've "appointed" a chair warmer till Joe Biden's kid Beau comes back from Iraq to run for his fathers vacated seat. Sort of what the Kennedy's did for Fat Teddy in the 60's. At least Beau is a practicing attorney & DE Attorney General and a war vet with some practical worldly experience. Not some pampered poodle who's bored and thinks she's entitled to a Senate seat. *

*Even Mayor Bloomberg says that Caroline is just like us common folk, and even sometimes hails her own taxi in front of her apartment! How's that for being one of the Regular People she'll represent? *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Just what the country needs another Kennedy*

NYT: C. Kennedy Withdraws Senate Bid

Caroline Kennedy has decided to withdraw her name from consideration for the vacant New York Senate seat, the New York Times is reporting.

The Times report, citing a person told of the decision, said Kennedy pulled out because of concerns about Sen. Edward Kennedy's deteriorating health.

Coping with the health issues of her uncle was her most important priority, the report said.

She has called Gov. David Paterson, who is making the selection of who should succeed Hillary Clinton, who was confirmed earlier Wednesday as secretary of state.

*Previous Stories:* 

December 15, 2008: Kennedy To Seek Clinton Senate Seat

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/18534324/detail.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thursday, January 22, 2009 *Caroline Kennedy confirms she has ended bid for Senate*

SHE RELEASES STATEMENT THIS MORNING

*By Michael Gormley THE ASSOCIATED PRESS*

*5 comments* | Add a comment










*ALBANY, N.Y. - *Caroline Kennedy has ended her quest for the U.S. Senate seat vacated by Hillary Rodham Clinton, halting a campaign that began with popular support but withered quickly over criticism about her experience and her reluctance to answer questions about her finances.

Kennedy made the announcement in a terse statement released this morning, ending hours of uncertainty surrounding her intentions as she appeared to waver in her decision to seek the office.

"I informed Governor Paterson today that for personal reasons I am withdrawing my name from consideration for the United States Senate," she said in the one-sentence statement.

Her spokesman, Stefan Friedman, wouldn't comment further. A spokesman for Gov. David Paterson, who will make the appointment to the open seat, also would not comment.

The U.S. Senate seat was once held by Kennedy's slain uncle, Bobby Kennedy, and her initial announcement that she wanted to be considered was met with both excitement from supporters and skepticism from those who maintained that she was simply trading on her famous name to get into public office.

Her uncle, Sen. Edward Kennedy, suffered a seizure Tuesday at the inauguration of President Barack Obama. The veteran lawmaker has been treated for an aggressive brain tumor.

The New York Times cited a source it didn't identify as saying his niece withdrew out of concern for her uncle and his illness. But the New York Post, which was the first to report his niece's withdrawal from the Senate contest, cited an unidentified source as saying she dropped out because she learned Paterson had decided not to choose her.

The Associated Press initially reported Kennedy had withdrawn from the race Wednesday evening, but corrected the story about an hour later after the person who gave that information said it was an error. Kennedy later issued her statement saying that she would withdraw, hours after Clinton became head of the U.S. State Department.

Kennedy's decision boosted the chances of several other candidates, including Attorney General Andrew Cuomo, who surpassed Kennedy in statewide polls last week.

Paterson said Cuomo had outstanding credentials for the job. Cuomo was the housing secretary under President Bill Clinton. Cuomo was elected attorney general in 2006 and has since led national reforms in the student loan industry and had a role in reining in corporate spending on Wall Street.

Cuomo is also the most popular elected politician in New York in polls - higher than Paterson, whose approval rating, while still high, has been slipping.

Paterson has asked potential candidates to respond to a 28-page questionnaires. The forms ask about personal finances and other background issues, many of which Kennedy has long shielded from the public.

Kennedy, an author, lawyer and fundraiser for New York City schools, has long guarded her privacy, and the questionnaires were expected to include some closely guarded Kennedy financial data. Paterson had said he thought the candidates' responses would be confidential because it was his personal request that they fill them out.

But the state's open-government expert and good-government groups told the AP that once the forms were written and submitted to the governor at least some of the responses would be subject to public review under the state Freedom of Information Law.

Kennedy jumped to the top of statewide polls in early December, but her public support waned following a brief upstate tour and a few press interviews.

She was criticized as reluctant to answer questions, and her knowledge of New York and its issues were suspect. She was also mocked nationwide for her frequent use of "you know" and "um" in interviews and was branded a lackluster campaigner.

In addition to Cuomo, other contenders include Reps. Carolyn Maloney, of New York City, and Steve Israel, of Long Island, along with a strong upstate candidate, Rep. Kirsten Gillibrand, whose district runs along the Hudson Valley. Other hopefuls among the 10 or 20 Paterson said were under consideration include U.S. Reps. Jerrold Nadler and Brian Higgins and Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown.

The Kennedy reports came hours after Maloney, some Democrats' top choice, was named chair of the Joint Economic Committee in Congress. That's a significant move because Paterson had made it clear the next senator's top job should be to help land a federal stimulus package to help New York out of its historic fiscal crisis.

http://www.telegram.com/article/20090122/FRONTPAGENEWS/901220299


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

She should move to Massachusetts so DeVille can apoint her to The Swimmers seat after he goes teats-up.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*



kwflatbed said:


>


Sunscreen and moisturizer, people, sunscreen and moisturizer. Every day.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

There something else more to it then what is being reported.

1st it was to care for fat boy

now its for personal reasons.

In the end you fined out she employed illegals and tried to scam the IRS. 
:fu2: good bye and good riddance!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Princess Caroline Kennedy Takes A Beating From Upstate Media*



NewEngland2007 said:


> Sunscreen and moisturizer, people, sunscreen and moisturizer. Every day.


You are too damn funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Kennedy needed a makeover from day one. She's almost 60 trying to look 30. Bad hair, bad clothes, walks like 50 Cent in heels, and talks like a stoner explaining the evolution theory.

And why does the NY Governor insist upon appointing another female? Shouldn't it be the most qualified person for the seat? From Clinton, to Kennedy, and now this female Congresswomen in her 2nd term is going to be a US Senator? Good luck in that state.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Kennedy needed a makeover from day one. She's almost 60 trying to look 30. Bad hair, bad clothes, walks like 50 Cent in heels, and talks like a stoner explaining the evolution theory.
> 
> And why does the NY Governor insist upon appointing another female? Shouldn't it be the most qualified person for the seat? From Clinton, to Kennedy, and now this female Congresswomen in her 2nd term is going to be a US Senator? Good luck in that state.


The only good thing is she is a strong NRA supporter and we need the
support in DC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Kennedy needed a makeover from day one. She's almost 60 trying to look 30.


When did she get old all of a sudden?

I remember not too long ago (or maybe I myself got older quicker than I think) she was pretty attractive.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> When did she get old all of a sudden?
> 
> I remember not too long ago (or maybe I myself got older quicker than I think) she was pretty attractive.


Sun damage. You can eat right, work out every day, have good genes, but if you don't use sunblock you will become a haggard raisin by 35.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Shes just trying to be fashionable by making her face match her leather handbag.


----------

